

Ask HN: Any alternatives to IP2Location? - cgs1019

I'm currently trying to find any viable alternatives to IP2Location products. Unfortunately they seem to have SEO'ed everything even remotely related to IP location. We're happy (and have been) paying for high quality, comprehensive, detailed IP location data. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
======
yourabi
SimpleGEO released an GeoIP service today

[http://blog.simplegeo.com/2010/12/22/holidays-are-for-
hackin...](http://blog.simplegeo.com/2010/12/22/holidays-are-for-hacking/)

~~~
cgs1019
Thanks, but I'm looking for a downloadable database that we can load up in our
ip-location infrastructure and use for high-volume realtime querying. We
already use IP2Location but I'm trying to find any viable alternatives so
we're not locked into one product.

------
spooneybarger
MaxMind

<http://www.maxmind.com/>

